# Need Moca Help for a Bolt



## OwenMeany (Feb 3, 2017)

All of these different Moca discussions confuse me. If anyone wouldn't mind giving me some advice specific to my situation I would appreciate it.

Currently have Verizon Fios. No extra equipment needed to run my Bolt in my living room and my three Minis in the bedrooms. Using a Cable Card from Verizon. Router is in another room where I don't even have a TV.

I am switching to Time Warner (well, recently turned into Spectrum in my area). Better Internet Speed (up to 100), HBO, Showtime, Golf Channel for $20+ savings. 

What new equipment do I need if I make the switch? One Tivo Bridge? One for each TV? Do I need a POE filter? Do I need equipment for each bedroom TV -- or only where it comes into the house?

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep, one bridge near your modem and router, one POE at the entry of the house. Nothing else except a splitter or two possibly.


----------

